# Target pics



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Shooting the P95 today. 17', indoor range. 115gr FMJ Tulammo. The first is 15 rounds, two handed, slow fire. The second is 100 rounds, two handed, rapid fire.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

22/45 Ruger, Eley Target ammo, Red dotted group about 6.5" enter-to-center - other group about the same.










Ruger 22/45 again. CCI Standard Velocity, 15 yards. different black size - group is about 3-and-an-eighth across.

A ways to go for me - but it'll be fun so no problem.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Remington 700 in .308 @ 100yrds. 5 shot group.







No one said it had to be pistol, lol.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> Remington 700 in .308 @ 100yrds. 5 shot group.
> <snip pic>
> No one said it had to be pistol, lol.


Rested or offhand....?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Here's one in the other direction. Ruger SR22, 25 yds, open sights. You can see how happy I was to get all 20 on the paper.  
Group size is around 10.5" <sigh...>


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

SailDesign.... prone with a bipod & rear squeeze bag. No mechanical rests or sandbags for me. It is not a stock Rem 700 though, it's had some upgrades.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's some handgun... 1st is 30ft slow fire w/M&P Pro (9mm).







2nd is same gun, same distance but rapid fire.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> SailDesign.... prone with a bipod & rear squeeze bag. No mechanical rests or sandbags for me.


Hmmm... Bipod = mechanical rest, in my book. Rear squeeze bag almost as "bad"

Still, a GREAT target to hang on the wall.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Off a bipod is nothing like a rifle sled where all the shooter does is pull the trigger... while the rifle is viced up & already on target with no movement.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> Off a bipod is nothing like a rifle sled where all the shooter does is pull the trigger.


True, but I think of that as a vice, rather than a rest. True target-shooting should be just a sling , but hunting and combat should be done as steady as you can carry with you. Bipods work well there.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Man... you guys are high tech and hard core. I just pull the gun out of the holster and stand there firing.
I also shot the .45 a little today. I'll get pics up in a few.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Para Ordnance P14-45 at 10m. The first is 10 rounds, slow fire. The second is 50 rounds, rapid fire. Bone stock gun. Not even adjustable sights.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

TAPnRACK said:


> Remington 700 in .308 @ 100yrds. 5 shot group.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Today's range pic...










I've put about 500 rounds through this gun. I'm happy with the way we're shooting.
My hand is in the picture for size reference.

Edit: I'm an idiot. That pic is from my Taurus PT111 G2. 12 rounds at 20 feet.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Target was the little plastic jar; pumpkin was just in the wrong place at the wrong time...


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

this is why i like my shot guns i dont miss.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

faststang90 said:


> this is why i like my shot guns i dont miss.


Well... while I understand what you're saying, I'd have to disagree. There are a *lot* of pellets on that paper that missed. I'd sure hate to be behind anybody you're shooting at.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah it would get any one that in that area. i just could not find any good pictures of my pistol target. i did a 250 on my chl test so i can hit in a small area.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Here's today's best group. Winchester 52B, 25 yards, sitting with sling (no rest) and Eley Target (yellow box) ammo.
5 shots that fit under the dime. More practice needed for match work, but I'll take it for now.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Reality (and handguns, appropriately, this time.) 2.8" group. I know the gun can do better.....

Ruger SR22, 7 yards, 20 shots CCI Standard Velocity.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> Hmmm... Bipod = mechanical rest, in my book. Rear squeeze bag almost as "bad"
> 
> Still, a GREAT target to hang on the wall.


That would be a great 5 shot group from a .308 with all human error removed. I've seen a few 3 shot groups that were that good, but there seems to always be a flyer in a 5 shot group. I'm thoroughly impressed with that target.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Sunday Range Day*

So my wife and I went and spent some quality time at the range last Sunday, and I'm pretty pleased with the results!

This is the target used at 7.5 yards with my M&P Shield 9 on top and my SP2022 9 on bottom.



Then I got the P220 .45 out and found it to be as accurate as ever! The top is 2 handed and the bottom is shooting 1 handed L and R handed... 1 handed needs practice


----------

